# Beastmen why so horny ?



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

looking threw the beastmen book why are they all half goat i mean really ? you would think the chaos gods woulld have some better ideas


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I know, its terrible.
I want fishmen!


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a wierd thought of feline beastmen k: I think a doombull represented as a half lion would be amazing :O


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because Beastly says nothing like a hairy man with horns that'll chew your paperwork and bleat at you?


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

What about the Humble Blue Ape-Bear Like form??...


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the fish idea 

Marlin- King Of The Tuna


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Because Beastly says nothing like a hairy man with horns that'll chew your paperwork and bleat at you?


I dunno man, have you ever seen an angry salmon-man? Freaking scary shizz!

Aargh, i love the idea of the cat ones tho. LiamMeowFace i now hate you, im going to have to go convert one!  :biggrin:


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha for some reason i can just imagine a like leopard creature type thing working for slaanesh a bird for tzeentch disesed fat plague infested fish for nurgle and a bloodthristy lion for khorne or possibly a shark if you wanted the fish type theme


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, if you can make the conversions, you're general for WHFB could be a man-bear-pig. But. being serious (as serious i can be talking about made up half animal men) I have no idea. Maybe someone at GW raised goats when they were little.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

how about 1/2 George W. Bush people :grin:. Thats some scary shizz. But seriously, they should of done 1/2 blowfish dudes that would be pretty sick. You go near them, and they all cause a Str 6 poison hit except against other blowfish people. Damn, now i have to go star convertin blowfish people :threaten:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually there are leopard beast men in the fluff I just forget where I read it, but it said something about them living near the jungle where the lizard men live.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Actually there are leopard beast men in the fluff I just forget where I read it, but it said something about them living near the jungle where the lizard men live.


The only answer to this is


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Saw this when browsing for new models..
I swear this was made just to content us people who dont like half-goats 
Slight conversion to make it more chaos-y [ie. jaggy weapon], and Walla!! xD

http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/product.php?xProd=4358&xSec=86


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> Saw this when browsing for new models..
> I swear this was made just to content us people who dont like half-goats
> Slight conversion to make it more chaos-y [ie. jaggy weapon], and Walla!! xD
> 
> http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/product.php?xProd=4358&xSec=86


i would buy a half leopard, half man army


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> Saw this when browsing for new models..
> I swear this was made just to content us people who dont like half-goats
> Slight conversion to make it more chaos-y [ie. jaggy weapon], and Walla!! xD
> 
> http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/product.php?xProd=4358&xSec=86


Reminds me of the Khajid from Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (still the best game on the 360 :good

I think the whole half-goat thing is just that the majority of them are this- there is mention in fluff of feline, bovine and ram-like beastmen, but i think the half-goat is the most stable of the mutations so thats prob why they are most common- natural selection and all that, goats are hardy and good survivors


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I always saw it a demonic thing. You know, we always get devils with cloven hooves and horns, so these unspeakably evil beastmen are a logical continuation of this theme.

Plus, beastmen in this format (ie half man/half bull) is present in mythology too. Any of you heard of the minotaur? Well there you go.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd be surprised if there was someone who didn't know what the minotaur was, as well GW makes minotaur models for Beasts of Chaos. as well as the minotaur half-men/goats are also present in Greek mythology; Pan, and the Satyr.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

The current beastiemen are pretty cool, and they do look nice and evil 
but i still think GW should branch out a little, so have more than pretty much just goats.... [and the occasional bull]


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

See goats are great... but I think a half man/half sheep (or even a fully sheep) army would be awesome... they could lay in wait in people's fields and then attack at night!

Like black sheep if anyone's seen it? The ungor's could be like lambs... let's just hope the Empire have lots of mint sauce! :laugh:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Beauty and the beast, satyrs, daemons, its a traditional thing reali. Theyre like a lesser version of the bigger minotaurs. N in the gotrek n felix books it mentions wolves, ravens and a bear like minotaur. Also, remember Beorg Bearstruck from DoW?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

well, they're not exactly half goat half human as most of them have sharp teeth, something neither goats nor humans have...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

As many have said GW were using existing mythology such as the Satyr, Minotaur and Centaurs (chaos armies used to have Centaur until they GW created the Centigor to better fit with the rest of the Beastmen). There are mentions of Tiger faced Beastmen in Ind (which would be cool). 
Maybe there were all sorts of Beastmen originally but the goat's rapid breeding rate and tendency to form herds gave them a genetic advantage over more solitary Beastmen types (bears etc) and they almost wiped the other Beastmen out.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

in early editions of the game beastmen were completely random and could be a mix of any creature and man; in fact many of them didn't have an obivous animal origin at all. it seems to me that the fixation on goat/men has more to do with the easy production of miniatures, rather than any kind of background explanation. making the models look similar makes it quicker and chear to produce models, as well as making the modelling side of the hobby easier for the gamer.

as to why goat/men rather than bird/men, fish/men, snake/men or whatever, i doubt that it has much to do with classical mythology. there is no example of a goat-headed man in greek mythology that i can think of, fauns and satyrs had distinctly human faces and were always depicted as such. the ancient Assyrians had crazier man/animal combos and we already know that their pantheon was part of the inspiration behind Nurgle, but as they were uniterested in goats as far as i can tell, it doesn't seem that likely. the ancient Egyptians are a more likely source of inspiration of goat-headed men, with Khnum who actually did have a goats head.

but by far the most likely is nothing directly to do with any of those. i would imagine that the goat-headed man is taken from the biblical depiction of goats being a metaphor for evil and particularly the descriptions of demonic beings in apocalyptic visions being akin to them, and also from the consequencial use of goat imagery in satanism (or at least in depictions of satanism). in this imagery, goats are seen as typifying evil, as opposed to simply being a representative of a domestic animal, as they are in other mythologies.

personally i would really like to see Ind explored in the background, and possibly even and Ind army. i can imagine all sorts of amazing beastmen based on Hindu mythology, with elephant/men, peacock/men and tiger/men adding some amazing colour. its also worth remembering that Lizardmen and Skaven were both considered beastmen (and Skaven still are).

if you're looking for other forms of beastmen, try taking a look at the Wargods range, they have some particularly cool models, including the Basti (cat/men) and the Sobeki (crocodile/men). also there are a couple of models in the Helldorado range that would make for some awesome Tzeentchen crow/men.


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys 


Ive modeled a WIP birdman but it looks like a rooster so im going back to the drawing board


----------



## ITKing85 (May 18, 2010)

The fluff does mention beastmen that look like other animals and they used to have models that represented these but they stopped making them.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think you have to change it, after seeing an imperial guard army built out of skinks i think you can do what you like. Just make your own fluff, after all they are your minis


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

now this is what chaos beastmen used to look like
http://www.solegends.com/citjour85bautumn/citjour85b027-01.htm
http://www.solegends.com/citcomp3/citcomp3029-01.htm
http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/0207rocbeast.jpg

and i have some around here somewhere that my dad painted, when they first come out


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

those are absolutely excellent. i particularly like the guy with 4 hoofed limbs, leaving no room for hands, making him pretty much useless.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Beastmen vary depending on the animals that are common in the areas where they developed. Around the forests of the Empire, that means goats for some reason.
The idea that keeps flitting around in my mind, is the Beastmen that arose around the Southern Chaos Gate. I want to make an entire army of Penguin-men from the south. Maybe use Seal-men and Polar Bear-men to represent some of the variations, but mostly angry, armed, Chaos-worshipping penguins.

Like Happy Feet through the eyes of David Lynch.:shok:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Man-Bear-Pig models...no luck yet.


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

I think the explanation for it is that when Chaos first burst into the world a lot of the primitive humans were 'melded' with their livestock, or vice versa, creating the earliest beastmen. These have since reproduced and vary by the livestock/wild animals in the area. There are also dog/deer like ones as mentioned in Sword of Justice that act as scouts and outriders.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

In one of the Warhammer books I've read- the one with the Bretionnian knight and the elves fighting Beastmen- there's definately a beastman involved in a duel that described as having the head of a dog. Goat-, bull- and horse-hybrids also appear, if I remember rightly...


----------



## jennylarp (Oct 20, 2011)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> I dunno man, have you ever seen an angry salmon-man? Freaking scary shizz!



I wish to see one..

That would be fun :laugh:


----------

